# w8 catalytic Efficiency Below Threshold



## bavareze (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi.

I found these two codes on my 2003 W8.

16814 - Catalyst System; Bank 2 
P0430 - 35-00 - Efficiency Below Threshold
16804 - Catalyst System; Bank 1 
P0420 - 35-00 - Efficiency Below Threshold

I know sometimes the car's threshold is stricter than the threshold required to pass the emission test. So is there any way around this issue? I know for servicing catalytic or O2 sensors on this car the engine must come out, but I don't want to do that now.

Thanks


----------

